# SIEG-SX2LF-HiTorque-Mill-500W Mill any good?



## paul_cpu (Oct 16, 2020)

I don't have a mill, I have a small drill press what I some times use as a mill.  I think thinking of getting one.

What are peoples thoughts on this:









						SIEG SX2LF  HiTorque Mill 500W Brushless Motor / Extra Long Table  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for SIEG SX2LF  HiTorque Mill 500W Brushless Motor / Extra Long Table at the best online prices at eBay!



					www.ebay.com.au


----------



## petcnc (Oct 16, 2020)

It depends on the size of the work you plan to do with it!
I have the same mill since 2011 I made a few improvements and corrected a few issues it had.
Finally I converted it to CNC
Overall I'm very happy with it it is a nice tool for its size.
I would not buy it from e-bay though! I would buy it from a specialized shop.
Petros


----------



## paul_cpu (Oct 16, 2020)

The seller is a local shop.  This is there website: ausee.com.au


----------



## petcnc (Oct 16, 2020)

Then you have all the support & parts you may need later.
To be honest so far I never needed anything apart from the 7206B-2RS angular contact ball bearings For MT3 spindle to upgrade the machine.
I bought mine from here (no relations). In the same place You can find some  Projects & Articles as well


----------



## Ken from ontario (Oct 17, 2020)

I have that mill (Canadian Busy Bee)and use it daily, it is a good mill but it still is a mini mill, it does come with a brushless motor, longer bed but it is  limited and lacks rigidity due to its size, there will  be times that you're happy you have a mill for jobs that only a mill can do but also there will be times you wish you had a more capable mill.
I did not wait, got the mill and use it with pleasure but can't dream of doing bigger projects , if you are okay with that, then go for it and please don't forget, whatever the price you have to pay for this mill, you still need to spend just as much for the tools like end mills, collets, etc. to run it.


----------



## paul_cpu (Oct 17, 2020)

Ken from ontario said:


> .... whatever the price you have to pay for this mill, you still need to spend just as much for the tools like end mills, collets, etc. to run it.



I'm actually thinking I might step it up.  Yes I have already spent a ton on the lathe.

Thinking now on this one:  https://www.ausee.com.au/shop/item.aspx?itemid=3977


----------



## Ken from ontario (Oct 17, 2020)

That one in your link seems a bit bigger/heavier with more features although I had not seen it around my neck of the woods , it is twice as much in price , if it is totally new to the market , I would wait a year or so to see what others think of it.
How is the used tool market in your area? with that much money you probably could get a decent used mill.


----------



## Janderso (Oct 17, 2020)

I’m amazed these mills have plastic drives. They seem to hold up ok.
Interesting articles petcnc 
The bearing improvement replacement article is a good example of why I would lean toward a new mill that already has proper engineered components. Is this possible?
These small lathes and mills are a great size for model making.


----------



## Stockyj (Oct 18, 2020)

paul_cpu said:


> I'm actually thinking I might step it up.  Yes I have already spent a ton on the lathe.
> 
> Thinking now on this one:  https://www.ausee.com.au/shop/item.aspx?itemid=3977


Interesting that this mill only specs a 16mm facing cutter same as the X2 questions how much better it is for the cost. I also live in AU on Ebay you can get a big lathe new from SA for that price it looks good but too big and heavy for me.


----------



## Stockyj (Oct 18, 2020)

Most of the reviews are milling Alum. can you actually mill steel successfully in a X2 machine.


----------



## paul_cpu (Oct 18, 2020)

Stockyj said:


> Most of the reviews are milling Alum. can you actually mill steel successfully in a X2 machine.


I don't know.  Once lockdown is over I'll goto the display show where the mills are and have a chat with them and make a decision.  No huge rush.


----------



## petcnc (Oct 19, 2020)

Stockyj said:


> Most of the reviews are milling Alum. can you actually mill steel successfully in a X2 machine.


From my experience, yes you can mill steel but you must take light cuts and adjust speed accordingly.
Mini mills, like mini lathes, are for light work. As long as you keep this in mind they are ok.
On the othe hand if you try to handle a big job on a mini mill its not the machine that is to blame for the failure.
For this reason it is very important to make the right choice of a tool according TO YOUR NEEDS!


----------



## paul_cpu (Oct 19, 2020)

Ken from ontario said:


> How is the used tool market in your area? with that much money you probably could get a decent used mill.


It's slow, there are the older massive ones occasionally but nothing midrange, that also could be due to them being bought up in COVID.  I'm thinking for the $1200AUD range I will get a 500watt Sieg.  Worse case I sell it loose $600 and then upgrade.


----------



## tghsmith (Oct 19, 2020)

that model sieg is very close to the LMS 3990, lacking only the gas cylinder balance unit,, about as good as a unit of this size will get,,decent low speed power, no gears to bust, non-tilting column that allows for traming.  milling steel is fine within reasons.. first option would be a tach as spindle speed is important.. knob is not evenly proportional..


----------

